# ball joint boots



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

Where can I find replacement ball joint boots for a 1994 Sentra?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

i think you have to replace the hole ball joint. i havnt seen any boot kits.


----------

